# Messages marked as read



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

I browse the 942 forum every day. I rely on the yellow marker and the bold title to tell me that there are new posts. Every day I browse the forum, and the have about 3 to 5 threads that I still need to read. When I choose the 3-5th thread, read it, then go back to the main 942 forum, the last 3-5 that I did not read are not marked as havening new messages. Yet when I go to those threads, go to the last page, there are yellow markings showing that I have not read the message. I don't know if this is a bug with the forum software, or a setting that has to be reset by an administrator, or a setting that I need to reset. I am using Firefox 1.04.

Please Help


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - something is strange with the "unread message" markings - I keep losing them, and I haven't changed anything (cookies are fine and all that jazz).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Have you guys completely deleted the DBSTalk cookies from your system? Not just cleared them, deleted them?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Color me clueless, but what's the difference between _clearing_ and _deleting_ cookies, and how does one go about doing the latter?


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

I went into firefox and deleted all www.dbsforums cookies. The problem is still there. Is there anything to reset on the server side?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Try deleting the DBSTalk cookies instead of the DBSForums Cookies. 

That might help.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

That was a typo. I did delete the www.dbstalk cookies.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Do you have anything that is protecting you from cookies? Such as Norton Internet Security? That can cause the issue as well.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

No. On any other forum, it works fine. However they are phpBB type forums, not vBulletin type forums, such as this one.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Nick said:


> Color me clueless, but what's the difference between _clearing_ and _deleting_ cookies, and how does one go about doing the latter?


Tools --> Internet Options ----> Delete Cookies

This will delete all of your cookies.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

I am using FireFox. I have done a tools, options, privacy, cookies, clear. It still does not help. I have also done a quick links, mark forums read. Still no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

JR_Baas said:


> I am using FireFox. I have done a tools, options, privacy, cookies, clear. It still does not help. I have also done a quick links, mark forums read. Still no luck. Any other ideas?


Just out of curiosity, which style are you using? DBSTalk Professional 2? Try one of the other styles and let me know if it does the same thing. I have a hunch about something.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

I was using the forum default. I changed to DBSTalk Blue. I will let you know if that helps.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

JR_Baas said:


> I was using the forum default. I changed to DBSTalk Blue. I will let you know if that helps.


This did not help. :icon_dumm

Any other ideas?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It may be a Firefox issue with the vbbs software. I know that I don't have this problem using IE6.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It may be a Firefox issue with the vbbs software. I know that I don't have this problem using IE6.


I tried logging in with IE6. There were 6 threads with new posts in them, 3 normal, and 3 sticky posts. I read the normal posts fine. I then started to read the sticky posts. The first two worked fine. When I was done with the second, and went back to the main 942 forum page, the last post that I had not read was marked as read. When I went into that post, there were new posts indicators next to 4 messages. By the way, I am using the go button next to the forum jump drop down at the bottem of the page to get back to the main 942 forum. Any other ideas?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

How about using the Back button on your browser, rather than navigating back to the forum through the forum tools. That's the way that I do it most of the time.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> How about using the Back button on your browser, rather than navigating back to the forum through the forum tools. That's the way that I do it most of the time.


I'll give that a try.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

JR,

I have changed one of the server cache settings. Let me know if it helps.


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

Hi Chris,

This did not help. I don't know if it has something to do with the sticky messages or not. I read all the non sticky messages fine. After the first of five sticky messages that I read, the remaining four that I had not read were also marked as read on the main 942 forum page. Again when I went into the topics, there were messages marked as not read. Any other ideas?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, I was reading over at VBulletin that the new VB software version 3.5 addresses this issue with Firefox. Guess we will have to wait and see. Right now 3.5 is in beta. Final release should be soon.


----------

